# this was funny...copied from another board.



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

WORKING PEOPLE FREQUENTLY ASK RETIRED PEOPLE WHAT THEY DO TO MAKE THEIR 
DAYS INTERESTING.

I WENT TO THE STORE THE OTHER DAY. I WAS ONLY IN THERE FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES. 
WHEN I CAME OUT, THERE WAS A CITY COP WRITING OUT A PARKING TICKET. 
I WENT UP TO HIM AND SAID, "COME ON, BUDDY, HOW ABOUT GIVING A SENIOR A BREAK?" 
HE IGNORED ME AND CONTINUED WRITING THE TICKET.

I CALLED HIM A NAME. HE GLARED AT ME AND STARTED WRITING ANOTHER TICKET FOR HAVING WORN TIRES. 
SO I CALLED HIM A WORSE NAME. HE FINISHED THE SECOND TICKET AND PUT IT ON THE WINDSHIELD WITH THE FIRST, 
THEN HE STARTED WRITING A THIRD TICKET.

THIS WENT ON FOR ABOUT 20 MINUTES. THE MORE I ABUSED HIM THE MORE TICKETS HE WROTE.

I DIDN'T CARE. 
MY CAR WAS PARKED AROUND THE CORNER AND THIS ONE HAD AN "ELECT JOHN KERRY" BUMPER STICKER ON IT.

I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN EACH DAY NOW THAT I'M RETIRED. 
IT'S IMPORTANT AT OUR AGE 
_________________


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The ease of reading this peice is about the same as the quality, crap.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

well arnt we just the judgemental one. i thought it was funny. the ALLL CAPS THING GOT ANOYING THOUGH!!!!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

LOL!!! Good one pointer...I needed a good laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nice one. :lol: :beer: :sniper:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

well lets see now.....

thats three fer it and one agin it.

IT'SA FREAKIN LANDSLIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry bout the caps MT.
 
pointer


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I dug it man, good post! k:


----------

